# The Open Toed Shoe Pledge



## Naturally (Apr 13, 2005)

Alright Ladies, it's that time of the year again. Just a friendly

reminder!!

Please raise your big toes and repeat after me:

*The Open Toed Shoe Pledge*

As a member of the *Cute Girl Sisterhood*, I pledge to follow the following

Rules when I wear sandals and other open-toe shoes:


I promise to always wear sandals that fit. My toes will not hang over and touch the ground, nor will my heels spill over the back. And the sides

and tops of my feet will not pudge out between the straps.

I will go polish-free or vow to keep the polish fresh, intact and chip-free. I will not cheat and just touch up my big toe.

I will sand down any mounds of skin before they turn hard and yellow. 
I will shave the hairs off my big toe. 
I won't wear pantyhose even if my misinformed girlfriend, coworker, mother, sister tells me the toe seam really will stay under my toes if I

tuck it there.

If a strap breaks, I won't duct-tape, pin, glue or tuck it back into place hoping it will stay put. I will get my shoe fixed or toss it.

I will not live in corn denial; rather I will lean on my good friend Dr. Scholl's if my feet need him.

I will resist the urge to buy jelly shoes at Payless for the low, low price of $4.99 even if my feet are small enough to fit into the kids'

sizes. This is out of concern for my safety, and the safety of others. No one can walk properly when standing in a pool of sweat and I would hate to take someone down with me as I fall and break my ankle.

I will take my toe ring off toward the end of the day if my toes swell and begin to look like Vienna sausages.

I will be brutally honest with my girlfriend/sister/coworker when she asks me if her feet are too ugly to wear sandals. Someone has to tell her that her toes are as long as my fingers and no sandal makes creepy feet look good.

I will promise if I wear flip flops that I will ensure that they actually flip and flop, making the correct noise while walking and I will

swear NOT to slide or drag my feet while wearing them.

I will promise to go to a nail salon or local beauty school at least once per month during the sandal season and have a real pedicure.

I will promise to throw away any white/off-white sandals that show signs of wear...nothing is tackier than dirty white sandals.

*Amen.*
Don't keep this to yourself - pass it on to other open-toe shoe lovers.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Aye Aye!!


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 15, 2005)

I promise!


----------



## meg1959 (Apr 23, 2005)

ROFL....I promise too!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

i promise lol that's too funny


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

lol. i hate when people don't listen to that pledge.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

i've seen people wear shoes that are too small with toes all over the place drives me nuts. or people who dont paint their toenails i always paint mine if they are going to be ondisplay now in the winter mypolish chips but no one see's that but me lol


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

i'm not wearing any polish right now because i have to let my nails breathe



i always have polish on them, and they were getting this weird flakiness/dryness


----------



## glamslam (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh yeah! I couldn't have said it any better! And yes I do promise!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I will promise if I wear flip flops that I will ensure that they actually flip and flop, making the correct noise while walking and I will

swear NOT to slide or drag my feet while wearing them.

i am SO guilty of that, it's not even funny. i'll do it in the most quietest places, too, and everyone looks at me, but i don't care LOL


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2005)

This is great!!! Thanks for posting this!!!


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 24, 2005)

Kim! Thankfully, I live where I can wear sandals, flip-flops, &amp; any open-toed shoe year-round. Thus, I follow these guidlines 365 days a year.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 24, 2005)

That's great !! Oh, Kim you'll be proud of me, for a goof, I tried the epidermx on my feet this morning!!! LOL! They feel like satin - its amazin'


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL - every year I get this e-mail - its hilarious.





I hate it when I see women with their toes hanging over the tops of their sandals *(buy sandals that fit!!!) *especially on _really high heels_ and even more demerits for toe overhang on those clear / lucite "hooker" shoes.


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 27, 2005)

I wear sandals and flip-flops year round. BUT, I sometimes let my toe nail polish go.





Originally Posted by *keaLoha* 

 Kim! Thankfully, I live where I can wear sandals, flip-flops, &amp; any open-toed shoe year-round. Thus, I follow these guidlines 365 days a year.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

Thats so funny,my mom and I just were talking the other day about girls with their toes hanging off the shoes,big no no


----------

